# Problemas en TV ATEC híbrido



## emir (Ago 18, 2017)

tengo un tv marca ATEC mi sobrino con el mando giro la pantalla 180 grados como la pongo derecha


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2017)

yo no veo nada de malo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 18, 2017)

Mi propuesta... dejarle el mando al sobrino otra vez, a lo mejor se lleva un sorpresa.

O revisar el manual del tv o lo que sea ("hibrido").


----------



## emir (Ago 19, 2017)

en el manual no sale nada al respecto



tendria que ser un manual de servicio, que no tengo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 19, 2017)

¿Habría forma de ver el manual?

Si lo ha hecho un niño, debe ser accesible a tavés del mando. A no ser que haya sido capaz de entrar en modo servicio y modificar algo. Cosas mas raras se han visto, los carga el diablo (a los niños).


Marca ?
Modelo?
Fotos del aparato y el mando?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2017)

El modo servicio no tiene un volverlo a Default ?


----------



## emir (Ago 19, 2017)

*E*l manual de usuario no tiene nada para eso 

Yo pienso q*ue* entr*ó* en el modo de servicio mediante alguna combinacio*ó*n de teclas . Ejemplo los TV marca PANDA de los viejos, de tubos de rayos catódicos (en *C*uba) mediante el mando y una tecla del tv se entra en el menú de servicio y se cambian muchas cosas como un cartel q*ue*  sale al encender el equipo.
Y el niño es un manganzón de 19 años q*ue* no tenía nada q*ue* hacer y toqueteo lo q*ue* no debía y el muy burro no sabe q*ue* fue lo hizo. 

Marca ATEC
Modelo? LM2SA CUBA ATEC 20141220A
Fotos del aparato y el mando? las fotos de las debo hasta el lunes 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2017)




----------



## Yvega78 (Sep 12, 2020)

Necesito saber si  alguna actualización de los TV CRT ATEC híbrido MODELO 21D12d


----------



## Miguerr (Dic 10, 2020)

Necesito saber si mi tv atec híbrido puede cojer los canales hd y como


----------



## yuneiky.tome (Sep 20, 2021)

Utiliza la combinación de teclas en el control: menú 1147 o imput 1147, busca donde dice mirror y cambialo, tienes que apagar para que guarde los cambios y no tocar más nada si no tiene conocimiento del tema.


Miguerr dijo:


> Necesito saber si mi tv atec híbrido puede cojer los canales hd y como


Por supuesto, busque la configuración y en las opciones de recepción de señal seleccione búsqueda automática. Siempre revise su antena y el lugar donde la tiene que sea capas de recibir la señal.


----------



## cholo.vegasperez@gma (Abr 19, 2022)

Mi tv no quiere captar los canales digitales...antes si y ahora no ...he cambiado de antena y nada !! Que puedo hacer!?


----------

